# Get Hard - Blu-ray and DVD coming out June 30th or own it early on Digital HD June 9th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PRISON SCHOOL IS IN SESSION WHEN

*GET HARD
*
ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on June 30

Own it early on Digital HD on June 9



Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD includes an unrated cut of the film not seen in theaters



Burbank, CA, May 12, 2015 – Receive an education in incarceration when Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart join forces in the feature comedy “Get Hard,” arriving onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on June 30 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. The film, which also stars Tip “T.I.” Harris, Alison Brie and Craig T. Nelson, will be available early on Digital HD on June 9.



“Get Hard” is directed by Etan Cohen, who makes his feature directorial debut following a successful writing career (“Tropic Thunder,” “Men in Black 3”). The screenplay is written by Etan Cohen, Jay Martel & Ian Roberts and the story is by Adam McKay, Jay Martel & Ian Roberts. Will Ferrell, Adam McKay and Chris Henchy produced the film alongside executive producers Ravi Mehta, Kevin Messick and Jessica Elbaum. 



“Get Hard” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Get Hard” via purchase from digital retailers.



The Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD versions include an unrated cut of the film featuring footage never before seen in theaters.







SYNOPSIS



When millionaire hedge fund manager James (Will Ferrell) is nailed for fraud and bound for a stretch in San Quentin, the judge gives him 30 days to get his affairs in order. Desperate, he turns to Darnell (Kevin Hart) to prep him for a life behind bars. But despite James’ one-percenter assumptions, Darnell is a hard-working small business owner who has never received a parking ticket, let alone been to prison. 



Together, the two men do whatever it takes for James to “get hard” and, in the process, discover how wrong they were about a lot of things – including each other. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Get Hard” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Just Put Your Lips Together and Blow

· GET HARD Line-O-Ramas

· The Kevin Hart Workout

· Face Off with Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart

· Ferrell Fighting

· A Date with John Mayer

· Twerking 101 

· Will Ferrell, Gangsta

· Inmates: Out of Control

· Bikers, Babes and Big Bangs

· Gag Reel

· Deleted Scenes

“Get Hard” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Gag Reel



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On June 30, “Get Hard” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Get Hard” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: June 30, 2015

DVD Languages: English ADS, English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English ADS, English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 100 minutes (Theatrical); 107 minutes (Unrated)

Rating: Rated R for pervasive crude and sexual content and language, some nudity, and drug material.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

